# Worktop offcut ideas



## JamesH94 (28 Mar 2020)

Hi everyone, got a few wooden worktop offcuts and don't want to throw them away. Anyone have any ideas what I can do/make out of them? Alternatively, does anyone want them? Quite thick worktops and no idea what I can do with them and really don't want to throw them away!
Worktops are different sizes (cant seem to attach photos due to file size)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Mar 2020)

I've made some bread/chopping boards, some quite decorative out of worktop offcuts. Filthy stuff to run moulding around, though.


----------



## marcros (28 Mar 2020)

JamesH94":2ftc5mxc said:


> Hi everyone, got a few wooden worktop offcuts and don't want to throw them away. Anyone have any ideas what I can do/make out of them? Alternatively, does anyone want them? Quite thick worktops and no idea what I can do with them and really don't want to throw them away!
> Worktops are different sizes (cant seem to attach photos due to file size)



router table?

what types are they- wooden stave type, chipboard, etc. are you looking to make items, or use for benches, jigs etc?


----------



## DBT85 (28 Mar 2020)

When I finished installing the oak tops in my kitchen I kept the offcut from the sink and wide hob as well as the bit I chopped off of one end. Eventually I used one for a surface mounted sink in one ensuite and put a nice arc on the front and then used another for a little bathroom cupboard worktop. The cupboard was like £40 quid from wherever and that little bit of top makes a nice surface for in there even if its only 60 wide and 35 deep.

I still have bits left with an idea of making a chopping board but I've not plucked up the courage to start yet.


----------



## Nelsun (28 Mar 2020)

I've made a few chopping boards, but they tend to be on the heavy side for normal every day use. I did make some simple sconce lights by ripping down a walnut 40x40 stave top (pic is oak but you get the idea):


----------

